# Deciding on tank brand and set up concerns



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi,

Regarding 40B (36x18x16) glass tanks:

BA's carries SEAPORA for $129.99. Tank has center brace.

Petsmart carries MARINELAND for $88 (I triple checked . Tank does not have center brace. At least the bottom pane is tempered because there is a sticker saying DO NOT DRILL.

I've tried to research the thickness or difference in glass quality for these tanks but can't find anything. Wondering if anyone has thoughts or insight about why only one of two tanks with same dimensions (excluding the unknown pane thickness) has a center brace.

Set up concerns

For the past 4 years have had 3 tanks (20 long, 2 10's) on a vintage workbench. This is a heavy, non commercial piece made from 4x4's, a chunk of 4x10, 2 vertical vices and 4x4 cross supports (could upload pic if that's better) Piece measures 19.75" x 78.75". I am hoping to just have the 40B and 20L on it moving forward. The concern is that the surface is not perfectly flat from front to back or running the length.

Would a single piece of 3/4" ply covering the entire surface and shimmed as required do the trick? Would it be wise to put a piece of styrofoam down first? Would it be better to cut plywood to fit the footprint of each tank and shim that way?

Would appreciate knowing what others would do-I'm stumped.

Thank you for reading.

Jackie


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

Fisheye said:


> Hi,
> 
> Regarding 40B (36x18x16) glass tanks:
> 
> ...


 Strofoam under the tank is always a good idea, but you you have to use the cheap white stuff that compresses. The price of a sheet of 4 feet x 8 feet plywood for 5/8 is $35.00 and for 3/4 (6/8) is $65.00, so you have to do the math for you project. Giving the plywood a coat of paint or liquid varathane is also not a bad idea. Good luck.


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

thank you for the information


----------



## James32 (Mar 27, 2013)

If you havent bought your tank yet send me a message I have a 40 gallon breeder with a metal frame stand both brand new and vintage. I also have a 45 gallon also new acyrilic tank has center brace and is drilled in the botton and has 2 bulkheads which could be plugged if you dont want a sump and then you put it on the pink syrofoam and gtg
Lmk


----------



## James32 (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh i also have the sump if your interested drilled for an external pump. Let me know if you want pics


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Bring a measuring tape and compare glass thickness. If the same, I would buy the SeaPora as the centre brace prevents bowing.

They are using thinner glass (1-2mm) compared to the same off the shelf sizes of 10+ years ago. Most of the aquariums and aquarium products are owned by multinational conglomerates and at the end of the day, its about profits and dividends for shareholders.

SeaPora started out with a guy building them in CA, USA for BA when Spectrum Brands cut them off...that's why they no longer carry MarineLand/Perfecto, Tetra and Instant Ocean


----------



## James32 (Mar 27, 2013)

The acyrilic tank is 3/8 acrylic and the 40 gallon breeder is made by hagen and is thicker glass than anything big als has now for a 40 gallon. Alsoyou can cut out the center brace in the 40 gallon glass breeder up to you. It will not bow


----------

